# word of the day



## Jamber (Feb 18, 2013)

My word for today is 'milquetoast'. I'd never heard it before today and had to look it up.

Wikipedia:

'Milquetoast is an American English dysphemism for a weak, timid, or bland person.

'The word milquetoast derives from the name of Caspar Milquetoast, a diffident character in H. T. Webster's comic strip The Timid Soul.'

Have you stumbled across any unusual words recently?

cheers
Jennie


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Feb 18, 2013)

Toad-eater.  Someone from medieval times who would work for a doctor by publicly pretending to eat a poisonous toad, and then being miraculously cured.


----------



## Jamber (Feb 18, 2013)

Brilliant!
I was going to ask if 'toad-eater' is where we got 'toady' from (a fawner or flatterer). Then I bothered to check and found this:

'toady (n.) [...]
'    "servile parasite," 1826, apparently shortened from toad-eater "fawning flatterer" (1742), originally referring to the assistant of a charlatan, who 'ate a toad (believed to be poisonous) to enable his master to display his skill in expelling the poison (1620s).' (Online Etymology Dictionary.)'

I had no idea of any of that. Thank you!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's one for us writers: "Monks and Friars" (at least I think it was monks).  Anyway, they are forgotten printing terms for imperfections.  A monk was a word or letter that was blotched with ink, while I think a friar was a word/letter that had been printed with too little ink and come out faint.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 26, 2013)

Pulchritudinous


> Characterized by or having great physical beauty and appeal.


Not an unknown word but I just love the sound of it...


----------



## The Writer's Realms (Feb 26, 2013)

Preantepenultimate

A big word for "Fourth from last."


----------



## Reaver (Mar 1, 2013)

*Usetacould.* Southern slang for a skill that one has lost. 

For example: 

*John:* Say Mary, can you ride a horse?

*Mary:* Naw, but I usetacould.


----------

